# Surprised by ACS assessement



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have applied for ACS assessement on 7th of December as "2231-79 -Oracle Specialist" using RPL path and have 12 years of experience. My total work experience is Oracle base and provided detailed reference letters based on my Oracle work and also the projects.

But today recieved the letter from ACS saying I am suitable for "2231-15 Software Designer" what the hell....I am so disappointed..anyone faced the same problems and what should I do now?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

it is not a problem. that what they do. if they dont find you suitable in the occupation you applied, they will assess in another occupation


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

So they left me nowhere? what should I do any suggestions? not in a mood to spend my hard earned money for the damn APPEAL.




rackspace said:


> it is not a problem. that what they do. if they dont find you suitable in the occupation you applied, they will assess in another occupation


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

zahidzia said:


> So they left me nowhere? what should I do any suggestions? not in a mood to spend my hard earned money for the damn APPEAL.


Your worked with ORACLE but what else did you mention on your reference letter.
would you please send me your reference letter.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Dear Zahidzia,
It is unusual that u show experience in Oracle n they access u for some another ASCO. 
If u don't mind, Pls post ur ref letter over here (wipe out ur personal details) so that we can know the exact reason.


zahidzia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS assessement on 7th of December as "2231-79 -Oracle Specialist" using RPL path and have 12 years of experience. My total work experience is Oracle base and provided detailed reference letters based on my Oracle work and also the projects.
> 
> But today recieved the letter from ACS saying I am suitable for "2231-15 Software Designer" what the hell....I am so disappointed..anyone faced the same problems and what should I do now?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they assess you on basis of documents provided. please check your documents again, give them more documents and proof if they want and apply for reassessment. the cost is i think 30-50$ (not sure though)


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that Mr. Zahid Zia was employed full time from 9am to 6pm (Mon - Sat) by xyz company from May 1996 to March 2009 as “Senior Software Engineer/Analyst” and was drawing monthly salary of Rs. xxxx.

He held the following positions during the employment with us.

May 1996 to July 2002 as Software Engineer
August 2002 to March 2009 as Senior Software Engineer
He worked on HRMS/Payroll project as a Project Lead/Senior Software Engineer and proved himself very capable of managing projects and showed an organized and methodical approach.

During the employment with xyz company, he has worked as Senior Software Engineer with the added responsibilities of an Analyst and worked on numerous projects.

His responsibilities and job description is attached in the following page.

This reference letter has been issued on the request of Mr. Zahid Zia in connection with his application for Australian Computer Society and Department of Immigration and Citizenship Australia.

If you would like to discuss this further, please feel free to contact me. 



________________________ 
Name of Manager
Manager Projects & Operations 
xyz company
Tel: 
Cell:
Fax:
Email: 

Responsibilities were in the attached page with the letter.

1. Design, Development and testing of IT applications and Systems based on client specification and requirements using Oracle tools and platform.

2. Investigates such problems and opportunities to determine the feasibility of system solutions that appear appropriate.

3. Prepare the DFD's and Flowcharts for the System.

4. Producing design specifications as required from functional specifications, identifying all sub tasks, estimated the duration and feeding back to the technical architect, technical lead and project manager.

and couple more

But the problem is which everyone knows that in our continent no matter india or pakistan employers hire less people and assign more jobs to them like one person is responsible for designing, development and testing as well or designing, development and also doing DBA job as well. So i guess i was being very honest and made a biggest mistake.





Gaurav said:


> Dear Zahidzia,
> It is unusual that u show experience in Oracle n they access u for some another ASCO.
> If u don't mind, Pls post ur ref letter over here (wipe out ur personal details) so that we can know the exact reason.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

zahidzia said:


> TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN
> 
> This is to certify that Mr. Zahid Zia was employed full time from 9am to 6pm (Mon - Sat) by xyz company from May 1996 to March 2009 as “Senior Software Engineer/Analyst” and was drawing monthly salary of Rs. xxxx.
> 
> ...


Mine was a bit different, i sent my docs for ".net professional" and they assessed as is.
i included my client interaction, testing, development, project management and resource allocation etc.But i mentioned my every project, tools & techs used in each, roles and responsibilities in each project, so in each project ".Net" was prominent.

Letter from my current company was of 2 pages, along with projects, tools and techs and from prev company it was of 3 pages with same pattern. They did not ask me to send any further document and assessed me in 37days, if you want tore-apply i would not feel any problem to share my letter.

A friend of mine lives in your city, ping me if you want his help.


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

I did mention at the end what technologies I've worked on and ORACLe was in bold ..it was a long letter so didnt type completely...and in RPL project reports I did Ive mentioned in the project about my development using Oracle forms and report. At the end of every project report I have clearly mentioned what tools I have used in the project and duration + resources...I dont know what they did to me...honestly speaking I dont have extra money to throw for appeals and re application as Australia is not the end of the world. But I did send them a letter saying that in our continent story is different and we do design and develop both so you cannot assess me on DESIGN only. lets see


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

zahidzia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS assessement on 7th of December as "2231-79 -Oracle Specialist" using RPL path and have 12 years of experience. My total work experience is Oracle base and provided detailed reference letters based on my Oracle work and also the projects.
> 
> But today recieved the letter from ACS saying I am suitable for "2231-15 Software Designer" what the hell....I am so disappointed..anyone faced the same problems and what should I do now?


Can you attach your assessment letter with your personal info erased? 

Is it a positive assessment for "2231-15 Software Designer" ?


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

avinash said:


> Can you attach your assessment letter with your personal info erased?
> 
> Is it a positive assessment for "2231-15 Software Designer" ?


Avinash,

here is the letter I got from ACS please have a look and i will send u the letters what i have sent them for assessment once i will reach home as i am in office rightnow..also look the 2nd paragraph of the letter from ACS they have mentioned date "May 2004" which makes no sense to me...whats that?


Dear Mr. Siddiqui

I refer to your application for pre-migration skill assessement, which was recieved by the Australian Computer Society on 7th December 2009.

For the purpose of your application you have as of May 2004 satisfied the requirements of the ACS PIM 2, Group B.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows.

Dates: 05/96 - 05/98
Position : 2 years deducted as being equivalent to an AQF Diploma
Employer : ABC Technologies

Dates: 05/98 - 03/09 (10 years 10 months)
Position : Software Engineer
Employer : ABC Technologies

Dates: 04/09 - 11/09 (0 years 07 months)
Position : Software Engineer
Employer : XYZ Company

You should note that the Department of immigration reserves the right to undertake further detailed investigation of your work experience for the purpose of assessing the recent work experience requirement, and the specific work experience and Australian work experience points test items.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-15 of the ASCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in a General Skilled Migration application.

The assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation about:
1. the authenticity of the documents provided or the veracity of content;
2. the suitability of the applicant for migration or employment, each of which is dependant upon additional factors.

This assessement advice is valid for a period of one year from the date of this letter.

Any queries you may have regarding this assessement should be made in writing and forwarded to the Deputy Director, at the above address.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

zahidzia said:


> Avinash,
> 
> here is the letter I got from ACS please have a look and i will send u the letters what i have sent them for assessment once i will reach home as i am in office rightnow..also look the 2nd paragraph of the letter from ACS they have mentioned date "May 2004" which makes no sense to me...whats that?
> 
> ...




Please review your reference letters & resume for the period "05/98 - 03/09". Have you not done any Oracle certification? 

"May 2004" is nothing but by end of "May 2004" you have qualified (met the requirement) for "2231-15" 
That if you had applied on "June 2004" you would have be given positive assessment for "2231-15".


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Avinash I've applied for 2231-79 (Oracle specialist)...no I didnt do any certification..but in all my projects reports ive mentioned my expertise in oracle because they were my projects which i have developed in Oracle. In my resume ive clearly mentioned this term "Design and Develop" ...God knows what but this was not a wise decision. You cannot work on the same "Software developer" position for 13 years as you get senior you get multiple responsibilities.

I cannot understand as they've totally ignored my Oracle development I am unable to understand why




avinash said:


> Please review your reference letters & resume for the period "05/98 - 03/09". Have you not done any Oracle certification?
> 
> "May 2004" is nothing but by end of "May 2004" you have qualified (met the requirement) for "2231-15"
> That if you had applied on "June 2004" you would have be given positive assessment for "2231-15".


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, they assess you on basis of documents provided. try changing the language of your CV a bit. call them, ask them why have they assessed you as sw dev. they wont loose if u give up now.. tiem to act before its too late..


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there anyone who can tell me that being ASCO-2231-15 can be better or not. and where can I apply with this ASCO. Atleast my assessment is positive now look for where can i go with this ASCO i got from ACS.



avinash said:


> Please review your reference letters & resume for the period "05/98 - 03/09". Have you not done any Oracle certification?
> 
> "May 2004" is nothing but by end of "May 2004" you have qualified (met the requirement) for "2231-15"
> That if you had applied on "June 2004" you would have be given positive assessment for "2231-15".


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

check the CSL if this code is on the list or not.. apply for the visa if it is without wasting time. alternatively apply for state sponsorship (ss), right now ss is being given priority and in the near future CSL will cease to exist. No one can say what changes will follow the 8th feb changes.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

zahidzia said:


> Is there anyone who can tell me that being ASCO-2231-15 can be better or not. and where can I apply with this ASCO. Atleast my assessment is positive now look for where can i go with this ASCO i got from ACS.


You can check State Sponsorship option of different states, as you have extensive experience of your field, i think it will help you.


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

ACS idiots left me hanging and given me the ASCO which does not exist neither in MODL nor in CSL and many State sponsorships have the professions which is in MODL so therefore i am not there as well...this is what worrying me now and my 450 dollars went down the drain.




anj1976 said:


> check the CSL if this code is on the list or not.. apply for the visa if it is without wasting time. alternatively apply for state sponsorship (ss), right now ss is being given priority and in the near future CSL will cease to exist. No one can say what changes will follow the 8th feb changes.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Zahid,
Umair here.
I have already talked with you on phone and aware about your issue. The Software Designer occupation is not in MODL and obviously not in CSL too. So If you'll lodge your 175 Application based on this ACS letter It will take years to get the visa. 

Zahid Have you tried to call ACS or email regarding your situation? I have told you last time to do that. It may be possible that ACS made a mistake..

Thanks...


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Umair,

the time difference in between Sydney and Pakistan is too much.. will try on monday as they already have a weekend start.




umair said:


> Hi Zahid,
> Umair here.
> I have already talked with you on phone and aware about your issue. The Software Designer occupation is not in MODL and obviously not in CSL too. So If you'll lodge your 175 Application based on this ACS letter It will take years to get the visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Shafaqt,
Ur +ve assessment in flat 37 is very impressive. Can u share here with us the reference letter format which earned you the +ve result. You may wipe out ur personal details including responsibilities.
Thanx 


shafaqat309 said:


> Mine was a bit different, i sent my docs for ".net professional" and they assessed as is.
> i included my client interaction, testing, development, project management and resource allocation etc.But i mentioned my every project, tools & techs used in each, roles and responsibilities in each project, so in each project ".Net" was prominent.
> 
> Letter from my current company was of 2 pages, along with projects, tools and techs and from prev company it was of 3 pages with same pattern. They did not ask me to send any further document and assessed me in 37days, if you want tore-apply i would not feel any problem to share my letter.
> ...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Shafaqt,
> Ur +ve assessment in flat 37 is very impressive. Can u share here with us the reference letter format which earned you the +ve result. You may wipe out ur personal details including responsibilities.
> Thanx


I can forward you a copy of that by email, your email ?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Pls forward


shafaqat309 said:


> I can forward you a copy of that by email, your email ?


----------



## Striker (Mar 4, 2010)

@shafaqat309

Could you please mail me a copy of your reference letter at [email protected]
com
au



Thanks in advance.


----------



## E36 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi shafaqat309,
Can you please send me a copy of your ref letter to choonfong [at] hotmail . com
Appreciate that.


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Your worked with ORACLE but what else did you mention on your reference letter.
> would you please send me your reference letter.


shafaqat309,
could you share your ref letter please. 
thanks
iwh_aus


----------



## Striker (Mar 4, 2010)

Could you please confirm whether any one of you have got copy of the reference letter from
Shafaqat ? 

In case you have got it could you please forward a copy of same to my id [email protected]


----------



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

I think your reference letter does not mention much about ORACLE, rather it states that you have been a Software Engineer, Sr. and then Lead. IMO, there has to be a many projects (on the letter) that directly show you involved with ORACLE specifically. 

By the way, why are you so desperate about getting Oracle Specialist? I think being a Software Designer can also give you same benefits (i.e. Points in Visa App, and the Job later on in Australia) Right? Assuming MODL is off that means same points for all occupations. Correct?

Pardon me for my little knowledge about the topic though. 

Regards


----------



## Striker (Mar 4, 2010)

@DLight

Zunaid has got 2231-15 and this code is not available in CSL List hence he will not get priority processing. As you know post Jun 2010 there will not be any priority processing as CSL will be gone. The current SOL contains 2231-15 if this code remains in new SOL then Zunaid can sail through the 175 visa process.
He has 2 options 
1. Go for revaluation of ACS skills assessment by providing more reference letters
2. Wait until new SOL expected to be released in the month of Jun 10 and hope that 2231-15 remains in the new SOL.


----------



## xxxxxxxxDLight (Mar 15, 2010)

Striker said:


> @DLight
> 
> Zunaid has got 2231-15 and this code is not available in CSL List hence he will not get priority processing. As you know post Jun 2010 there will not be any priority processing as CSL will be gone. The current SOL contains 2231-15 if this code remains in new SOL then Zunaid can sail through the 175 visa process.
> He has 2 options
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Do you think that new SOL (or new MODL-like thing, if any?) will give extra points to those occupations that were on MODL (I mean the occupations that are still in demand after they have reviewed?)
and MODL assigned by ACS will make those applicants eligible to get extra points introduced in new list? (of course, if Visa application is made after the new SOL arrival).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, once you apply for the application, more points or less points doesnt matter, point system is just a prerequisite to apply for the visa. When we applied, we had 145 points, but if I go by current point system i would have 130.. anyway, that is as and when u apply.. the new SOL will decide your visa processing. those who were in CSL got processed fast and those like us not in CSL were thrown at the bottom of the que.
My logic says they removed MODL so that not many people apply form Feb to the expected changes in June-July. If you see, many who were about to apply, were short of points post feb changes and are either taking ielts again or are waiting for state sponsorship.. which means DIAC gets a breather till about June-July and they process application that are pending.


----------



## Striker (Mar 4, 2010)

@anj1976

Do you mean to say DIAC will now start procesing the applications which were submitted before 8th Feb 2010 and not in CSL ?

Couple of my friends had apllied (with CSL) in 1st Week of Feb 2010 and they already have CO assigned .That means DIAC has almost completed processing all the CSL applications submitted prior to 8th Feb 2010.

In such scenario all CSL applicants who have submitted their application post 8th Feb 2010 will not get processing done until new SOL is published in mid 2010.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Striker i did not say that. I am a 2008 Sept applicant, non CSL, got ss in sept 2009. I am not expecting my file to be processed anytime soon.. I am assuming they would consider touching my file nothing before 9-10 months. and when i say touch, doesnt mean a definitive CO allocated.

This is just my assumption, i can be wrong but it doesnt make sense why take MODL off and keep CSL. think about it.. 

but with DIAC no one can predict what happens next.. I have learnt to be patient, I have moved on, and I dont get affected by these changes. It will happen when it has to. I think everyone should do the same, dont let migration plans rule your life. let it be an alternate plan to what u r doing in life right now


----------



## Jojojo (Mar 18, 2010)

*Reference letter*

Hi shafaqat309,

I'm also a . net specialist, still considering whether to use a migration agent to draft my reference letter or do it myself. If you dont mind, can you email me your reference letter? (Email: jojojo0209 @ yahoo dot com) I hope to be assessed under 2231-79 (. Net Specialist) too so that I can be eligible for priority processing. 

Just one question, I have 8 years of working experience and a Australia degree through distance learning. Do I have to prove 4 or 6 years of working experience?
Thank you very much.

Jojojo


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear Zahid,

A similar thing happened to me also, I am 2231-79 (linux). When I first applied to ACS for RPL, I didnt give ENOUGH reference pointing towards my LINUX activities. I guess I was overwhelmed by the mammoth task of writing an RPL. But it is VERY VERY important that you highlight you main skill - in your case, ORACLE. or else, they will either give you just 2231-79 (without specialization) or like in your case - software designer. Both are basically useless and a waste of your 450$. 

I know better because same happened to me, I was given 2231-79 (no MODL). which is useless, no CSL (priority processing) and no state will accept you without it. Although MODL is gone now (with it, its 15 points too!). But you still have hope. 

You should Appeal ASAP. provide them all your oracle based references. Change Software designer to ORACLE SPECIALIST in your resume and also get new reference letters listing ORACLE in place of software designer.

I know its further 26600/- Rs. down the drain but when its done, you will able to move further. 

Good Luck !


TAA


----------



## aditya24jan (Nov 30, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> I can forward you a copy of that by email, your email ?


Hi Shafaqat,
Could you please send me those copies? I am going to apply to ACS soon.I am preparing documents. your email will help me a lot .

Thanks,
Aditya
[email protected]


----------

